# generac conversion



## bob329 (Nov 24, 2020)

My Generac transfer switch and control wiring in cabinet melted but the motor and generator appear OK. LP connection OK. Can I eliminate control wiring and manually (battery) start the motor and connect directly to the generator output?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register


----------

